# Need your opinion...



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I was thinking of getting some shirts made for my kids.
The logo for my site has grown on me.

The only changes I was thinking of making are as follows:
Re-center top wording and crisp it up by losing its blur.
And fix some of the edges on the white Burst, so it blends more.

Any comments or changes fell free, the kids like the idea.
I dunno, im game for it I quess.
Whay ya think??

heres the pic, not yet cleaned up though:
http://www.hauntedwoodsong.com

let me know


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Cool logo...by all means, get the kiddos involved if that's what they want!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Why not I am sure they have enough sweet equity to have erned it and why edit something that has grown on you


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> Why not I am sure they have enough sweet equity to have erned it and why edit something that has grown on you


Yes, they have lots of sweat involved, just want opinions at a quick look does it look ok if it was on a shirt(cleaned up of course).
Might need to see if I can get a onezz(sp, baby kinda thing, one peice), he's always pointing going "creppy guy".

So leave it how it is?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah it looks good!! Will you be doing a front and back ? maybe a smaller logo(pocket area) on front then big one on back


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

i say leave it too. it looks fine and its your logo. People know it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

It's your trademark - keep it the way it is.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

johnny933 said:


> Yes, they have lots of sweat involved, just want opinions at a quick look does it look ok if it was on a shirt(cleaned up of course).
> Might need to see if I can get a onezz(sp, baby kinda thing, one peice), he's always pointing going "creppy guy".
> 
> So leave it how it is?


I think it looks good as is. But that's not to say that it doesn't need some tweaking on your end. I know how things can print out differently than how they look on the screen.

The logo itself rocks! So do what you need to make it look good on a shirt, but I don't see where anything else is needed!


----------

